# Insulation behind basement fireplace



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a picture of where your planning on putting this? Trying picture why in a basement you would use any insulation behind it.
And since foam burns and off gases toxic fumes as it is heated or burns why it would even be used.


----------

